# Does anyone have a Diamondback Sabbath?



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking for more information on this bike, I love the sealed gearbox idea and want one. Has anyone riddin one?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Haven't seen that before. Looks pretty interesting


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

You should take the 2 seconds to use google. It is from 07/08ish and was only available in the uk, can't find any real ride reviews either albeit I didn't try very hard. If a gearbox bike is what you want look at the zerode


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

actually, it wasn't available in the UK, it was a proto that diamondback UK put together. So yeah, probably will have a tough time getting your hands one one.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Damn when I googled it it came up with a bunch of press releases stating what price point it would be at and when it as expected to go into production. Must have never made it past that stage, probably why I saw no ride reviews. Definitely a cool looking bike


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes it is, would be cool to have something different like that


----------



## panic677 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello I'm a proud sabbath owner what would you like to know


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

panic677 said:


> Hello I'm a proud sabbath owner what would you like to know


Does it suck to huck?
Is it slow during the flow?
Is it sick to flick?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

they mustve named it "sabbath" because "sunday" was already taken!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

panic677 said:


> Hello I'm a proud sabbath owner what would you like to know


yes, can we have it? where did you get it?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

totally sick!


----------



## Cheez1ts (Jun 18, 2010)

If your looking for something fancy with the internal gearbox, Mountain Bike UK featured the Zerode G-1 a little while ago. It looks like another great option:








Tons of information here too: Super Bike: Zerode G-1 Downhill Bike - BikeRadar


----------

